# Hymer Bathroom Door Lock



## midnat (Mar 2, 2008)

Help please. When I push the button in, the door is not locking, is it a new lock fitting I need, or can you just get the inside part? Were can you get part from. Also looking for new Carpet for front of cab, and loose fitting  for back. Its a 1996 Hymer B544.
Just looked at plate for axel 1=1650 KG 2=1750, well I thing its the axels, does this work out to about 3.340 ton?
Sorry to ask so much, its all new to me.
Thank You
               midnat


----------



## lenny (Mar 2, 2008)

midnat said:


> Help please. When I push the button in, the door is not locking, is it a new lock fitting I need, or can you just get the inside part? Were can you get part from. Also looking for new Carpet for front of cab, and loose fitting  for back. Its a 1996 Hymer B544.
> Just looked at plate for axel 1=1650 KG 2=1750, well I thing its the axels, does this work out to about 3.340 ton?
> Sorry to ask so much, its all new to me.
> Thank You
> midnat


Can't help you on the the bathroom door lock but I'm sure ***** or the other hymer owners will sort that one out. you're right about the axle loadings,about 3.5 ton for this van.
And welcome to the site


----------



## midnat (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi *****
Problem with bathroom lock, when I push the button in, the top/Bottom runners that turn, and then should lock, they do not turn enough, if I turn the bottom rod, it will lock. So I suppose it means a new lock. So am I right in thinking, I put new lock on, put the two rods back in, Working!!!!!
  Thank You
                      midnat


----------



## walkers (Mar 4, 2008)

midnat said:


> Hi *****
> Problem with bathroom lock, when I push the button in, the top/Bottom runners that turn, and then should lock, they do not turn enough, if I turn the bottom rod, it will lock. So I suppose it means a new lock. So am I right in thinking, I put new lock on, put the two rods back in, Working!!!!!
> Thank You
> midnat


try some silicone spray or wd40 on the moving parts they may just be a little stiff


----------



## terry1956 (Mar 4, 2008)

*in answer,*

Hi, had the same thing with my hymer, If you take a look at the bathroom side of the door, you will see two rods coming out of the door lock running up the door, on top of each rod is a clip, it looks like a little hook, this conects with a catch on the door jam, You may find that this catch as moved and just needs refitting, easy job. also make sure that there is enough travel in the pull switch on the door lock, sometimes over time they need ajusting, I DON,T think you will need a new lock, just reajust the one in the door, its a hymer thing.
if you need anymore help just ask
terry


----------

